
Feedback on some ideas about evolution - SalikSyed
http://saliksyed.site44.com/
======
SalikSyed
I've been playing around with a few concepts on how we evolved -- in
particular I think that ecosystem fusion -- rather than sexual reproduction,
was a big part of why we witnessed the Cambrian explosion. The reason I
believe this is that ecosystems can explore a much larger combinatorial
configuration space than organisms reproducing in a traditional way. I would
love to chat with people who feel like this concept might have some legs!

